# Grotesque Desserts



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've made cat poop cookies which are a chocolate cookie shaped "strategically"  and sprinkled with a few "grapenuts" and baked. Serve them in a cat litter box full of grapenuts using a kitty litter scoop.

http://muttcats.com/poopcookies.htm

I don't know if this is the exact same recipe I made but it looks the same. 

It is pretty funny to see people's reactions and many won't even try them! 
BTW, they are REALLY good with coffee!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thankyou ISH I appreciate that Happy haunting


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

a while back someone on here mentioned phlegm brulee. I think it was green gelatin on top of vanilla pudding with a balled up tissue on top. I thought that was pretty gross.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

I've seen boogers on a stick....
melt some cheese, add food coloring to make it green, dip pretzel sticks in while still hot and let cool and voila! Boogers on Sticks!

That Phlegm Brulee sounds great!!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Those are both great and gross ideas thanks a bunch


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Last year I made chocolate s&*! monsters and served them on a little toilet seat I made out of cardboard. They were a big hit! See my pics at:
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Halloween/
I have also made the phlegm brulle and the kitty litter cake.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks tallula I love the S&*! monsters I also love the Mr Meat head could you possibly send me the recipie and tell me how you did meat head Thanks


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

The chocolate S&*! monsters were really easy, I just made your basic rice crispy treats off the box but I used cocoa crispies. I sprayed a mini muffin pan with pam and formed the rice crispies with my hand and stood them up in the muffin pan, this way you get a flat bottom when they cool off. The eyes are just button candy or you could just use frosting. 

I got the Mr. Meathead off the web. I modified it to make it easier. I just got a plastic skull, put it through the dishwasher, spread it with mustard and covered it with super thin sliced ham. I then dipped two olives in the mustard and stuck them in the eye sockets. I have also seen people use cocktail onions for the eyes (looks super gross, but I hate the taste of onions!). Then just get different variaties of lunch meat and roll it up all around him. This was the first thing to go at my party. Almost no one was brave enough to eat the meat off of the head, but you can. One of my super drunk friends took a giant bite off of the top after he palmed the head! This year I am going to make it a decapited vampire head by adding some fangs and ketchup blood. I am having a vamp themed party.


----------



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

Tallula, I just looked at your pictures and they were amazing! I have only thrown one Halloween party so far and I only hope I will ever be as good as you. My food consisted of homemade chili, fritos, caramel apples, and other easy eats.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks again tallula i cant wait to try these will let you know how it goes


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks HallowsEve31! I have been having parties ever since my mom threw my first one at the age of 10. The more you throw the more recipes, ideas and decorations you will accumulate and the easier it will be. Happy Haunting!!!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is the recipe for the "phlegm brulee" recipe

3 ounces lime gelatin powder 
2 cups cold milk 
3 1/4 ounces vanilla pudding mix -- instant 

Prepare lime gelatin according to the directions on the package. Place the bowl of gelatin
in the freezer for 40 minutes. While the gelatin is setting, pour the milk into another
small bowl and add the pudding mix. Combine with an electric mixer for 1 to 2 minutes
until well blended. Immediately pour the pudding mix into dessert dishes, leaving
room at the top for the phlegm. Let the dishes set in the refrigerator. After the gelatin
phlegm firms up to an oozy, semi-hard state, drizzle over the pudding. Garnish with
crumpled facial tissues lightly dipped in cold coffee. The tissues can be tapped lightly
with the tip of a red felt pen for a bloody, coughed-up look!

hth...
~D~
http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/Halloween/


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

LilsheDevil,
Love you pics, your food tables are awesome!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks for the recipie lil you guys are awesome


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Tallula_g,thanks,i love your meathead...lol,i tried that a couple of years ago,but for some reason I couldnt get the jello at the right consistency for the meat to cling to the skull,last year I was too sick to throw a party,so this year I will try it again.

Silent_cries_go_unheard: I have many gory recipes if you need anymore or if anyones needs them.

~D~


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Lilshedevil---Please share your gory recipes I am always looking for new ones!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

There's a lady that sends around fingers every year. 

From what I've been able to discern: Its a large pretzel stick, covered in creamy peanut butter. She makes the little lines at the knuckes, puts a sliced pecan as the fingernail and red frosting at the 'cut' end. 

Don't know if there's more to it than that, I didn't have the heart to eat it, it was so lovely. :lol:


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I make the monster fingers, but I dip mine in melted white or regular chocolate. You can also use the wilton candy melts to make all different colors. I usually use green melts w/ an almond I dye red for the fingernail for witch (sprinkle with green sugar or sprinkles), white chocolate dusted with cinnnamon for mummy, and chocolate w/a slivered almond piece for nail for werewolf (sprinkle with chocolate jimmies). You can make the knuckle designs by putting some of the melted candy into a sandwich bag and snipping off the edge. I have also made devil fingers with red melts and human fingers with white and orange melts mixed together.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I also recommend the kids cookbook Gross Grub, it's out of print but you can get it used on Barnes & Noble. I was looking on B&N today and found Gross-Out Cakes, Wookie Cookies and Fear Factor Cookbook in the kids section. All looked promising!! I think I'll be ordering them soon.


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

tallula_g said:


> I got the Mr. Meathead off the web. I modified it to make it easier. I just got a plastic skull, put it through the dishwasher, spread it with mustard and covered it with super thin sliced ham. I then dipped two olives in the mustard and stuck them in the eye sockets. I have also seen people use cocktail onions for the eyes (looks super gross, but I hate the taste of onions!). Then just get different variaties of lunch meat and roll it up all around him. This was the first thing to go at my party. Almost no one was brave enough to eat the meat off of the head, but you can. One of my super drunk friends took a giant bite off of the top after he palmed the head! This year I am going to make it a decapited vampire head by adding some fangs and ketchup blood. I am having a vamp themed party.


I might have to try doing the meathead this year. The picture was awesome and it is just so gross looking! Seems pretty simple to make however!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

1luvhalloween, I made a new post for cute and gorey recipes,I have more to include.

and also drinks:

Atomic waste: 
Fill shotglass with :
2 oz Southern comfort
drop shotglass into larger glass:
filled 3/4 with lemon-lime soda
and a dash of Grenadine
Fill shotglass with :
2 oz Southern comfort
drop shotglass into larger glass:
filled 3/4 with lemon-lime soda
and a dash of Grenadine
Fill glass with ice
3/4 oz Vodka
3/4 oz Melon liqueur
1/2 oz Peach Schnapps
1/2 oz Banana liqueur
fill with Milk
shake
Strain into chilled glass


Blood Clot :
Fill shotglass with :
2 oz Southern comfort
drop shotglass into larger glass:
filled 3/4 with lemon-lime soda
and a dash of Grenadine

Blood Clotfloater)
1 1/2 oz 151-proof Rum
Dash of Grenadine
float 1/4 oz cream on top

Bloody brain:
1 oz Strawberry Liqueur
Dash of Grenadine
1/2 oz of Irish Cream

Brain Tumor:
Fill glass with ice
2 oz Irish Cream
5 or 6 drops of Strawberry Liqueur

Fireball:
Fill shot glass with Cinnamon Schnapps
Add 4 -5 drops of Tabasco sauce


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

*Bleeding Cupcakes*

I made bleeding cupcakes last year. They were so gross that only one a handful of people tried them (in most cases, they took one bite and threw the rest away). I was too grossed out to try them. 

Here's the recipe.

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/hallrecipe/hall53.html

The white chocolate chips didn't melt all the way in my version, so when people bit into the cupcakes, they looked like teeth.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I can't wait to try out these recipies and Lilshedevil I will take any recipies your willing to share as I am a volunteer firefighter and may take some of these to the dept for our halloween party there Thanks Colmmoo for the bleeding cupcakes as well isnt time yet to start scaring


----------

